# Gripe



## ExcelChampion (Apr 17, 2007)

Bought a new laptop a month ago from a company that shares the same initials as Harry Potter.  It has been a nightmare since...

1. Received the computer.  During initial start up it crashed.  Recovery partition is blank and cannot create backup DVD.

2. Took out the remote control from the Express34 slot and noticed a big scratch on it.  Looked inside the Express34 slot and noticed two broken wires hanging down.

This is where the nightmare begins...

3. Call HP.  Spent FOUR HOURS...YES, that is 4 hours with numerous different people and quickly got no where.  Each person telling me to press F11, and/or run Recovery Manager (and mind you, these are people with English as a second language trying to help a dim-wit like me with technical stuff) but nothing happens and don't have Recovery Manager installed, respectively.

4. Finally told that a box would be sent to pick it up to go back to Oz to be fixed.  Never received box.

5.  Call back a week later, put in another claim because they say my name is not in the system.  They tell me to wait for a Senior Rep to call.  But, after 6 days, never heard anything.

6. Call back again.  This time the guy tells me he'll send me the recovery DVD to fix the software problem and that a Senior Rep will call to work out the Express34 slot issue.  Then he tells me to call him back in a day so that he can ship the DVD to me.  I call back, and I get thrown into a cue.  When I finally get someone they tell there is no guy by the name of the guy that helped me there.  Probably because the guy that helped me was on the other side of the world.

7. The guy calls ME back and says because the model is new there are no recovery disks for aftermarket consumption (yeah, right.)

8. Another week goes by and still no Senior Rep.  I call back.  The guy tells me that my case was closed.  why?  Because after 48 hours of no activity the case automatically closes and that is why a Senior Rep hasn't called in the last couple of days.  So, he sets up another case for me.  He also tells me that my name was spelled wrong in the system and this was most likely the cause for a lot of the miscommunications.

9. Well, it has been over 48 hours and no call from a Senior Rep which also means my case was automatically closed again.

If you value your time, money, and insanity, do not buy from this company.  I know I won't ever again.

PS, no kidding, besides all of the issues I've had with a month old computer, I forgot to mention, buttons are falling off of the keyboard.  They literally just fall off as if they were never attached.


----------



## Lewiy (Apr 17, 2007)

I have had my HP laptop for nearly a year now and have had no problems with it whatsoever (thank god if that's the kind of customer service you get).  All the keys on the keyboard are in full working order with no sign of them disassembling themselves and I have overall been very pleased/impressed with the product.

Funny how people can have such different experiences with the same company.  I am just praying now that I never have to go to them with a problem cos it sounds like you've had a real nightmare there.  Hope it gets sorted for you soon.


----------



## ExcelChampion (Apr 17, 2007)

The sad thing is that the concept of this machine is really cool.  The screen swivels and you can use it like a tablet PC.  It's small and compact.  It's got the lightscribe, which is neat.

But, as mentioned in my original post...


----------



## Richard Schollar (Apr 18, 2007)

That is a nightmare 

I really don't like having to talk to people over the 'phone on support matters whose first language isn't my own - in my experience it frequently leads to misunderstanding often from a failure to appreciate the nuances of the language.

You would hope that a company with a strong brand would test their products before they sell them.  That level of after-sales support is truly despicable.


----------



## erik.van.geit (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi, ExcelChampion,

To put some pressure on the case, you could write a letter ("signed for recieved": don't know how this is in english) with the link to this post and a printout. (I'll edit this post if you want  )

Attach proof of your phonecalls.

kind regards,
Erik


----------



## steve case (Apr 18, 2007)

I have an HP printer which is worthless.  It's supposed to be a send and receive fax, scanner with little slots for memory cards, copier and oh by the way print things.  

I did manage to get it to print out a batrch of wedding invitations that turned out very nice and so in that regard it paid for itself, but currently it doesn't work and I'm tired of fooling around with it everytime I want to print something.  It's much easier to load my file on  a memory stick and use the printer on my wife's machine.  No I am not going to try to link them.


----------



## Lewiy (Apr 18, 2007)

> It's got the lightscribe, which is neat.



I thought Lightscribe was a cool concept too, until I discovered the Lightscribe discs are significantly more expensive than regular ones so I’ve just stuck to the old marker pen method.


----------



## ExcelChampion (Apr 18, 2007)

Thank you Erik, but I think I'll give them one more shot before writing a letter.

I can understand items being defective, but what I cannot understand is the customer service.  I've always liked my HP products and I've never had to call customer service until now.  I'm very disappointed by all of this.  It especially bothers me because, like I said, I really like HP products and this new laptop is really cool (if it weren't broken), but when something goes wrong like receiving a defective product and I can't even get in touch with someone to correct it, it really is just so disappointing.

Richard, just for the record, I've spoken with HP reps born and raised in Canada and the U.S. as well as India, so the language barrier was only a small part of it.  The real issue is the lack of commitment to keep commitments, like calling back within a 48 hour period.  

One other thing, not everyone I spoke with worked for HP.  Some people did, others worked for a call center.  I really don't know how HP keeps track of it all...oh wait a minute, it is obvious that they don't!


----------



## ExcelChampion (Apr 18, 2007)

> > It's got the lightscribe, which is neat.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Lightscribe was a cool concept too, until I discovered the Lightscribe discs are significantly more expensive than regular ones so I’ve just stuck to the old marker pen method.



Yes, they are more expensive.  I bought a pack of 15 DVDs though for $20 .  I didn't think that was _too _bad.


----------



## Lewiy (Apr 18, 2007)

> > > It's got the lightscribe, which is neat.
> >
> >
> >
> ...



That's not bad at all, but if you want dual layer they're more like a pack of 20 £30-£35 which I guess is about $50. Not so economical!


----------



## ExcelChampion (Apr 18, 2007)

So, I called HP again just now, since the Senior Rep hadn't called back, again.  The guy I just spoke with told me that he now just left a voicemail with the Senior Rep to contact me.  I told him the last guy I talked to left a voicemail and sent an email.  He assured me that the Senior rep would call back.

I explained to him how incredibly disheartening this is.  I also told him that I just want my money back.  Guess what he told me?  "Our retun policy clearly states that the computer must be returned within a [spefic] amount of time and I'm afraid it is past that deadline, Mr. Bardoni."  Here's the thing.  The only person who can arrange for you to get your money back is the Senior Rep.  I asked this guy how he expected me to return the computer in the time alotted when the only person who could make that arrangement wouldn't call me back?

Finally fed up, I contacted my credit card company by email to dispute the charge.  I explained that HP sold me a defective product and refuses to make good on it.  Haven't heard back yet, but does anyone have any insight as to how this will play out with the credit card company?


----------



## ExcelChampion (Apr 19, 2007)

Update:- After speaking with my credit card company, they told me that if the merchant does not make themselves available to settle a dispute then I have every right to challenge the charge to my credit card.

The credit card company will attempt to contact HP for their investigation into my claim (good luck getting someone on the phone.)

I am so disappointed that it had to come to this.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Apr 19, 2007)

It's certainly put me off of buying anything so branded.  Their whole attitude has stunk...


----------



## MorganO (Apr 19, 2007)

Your experience is certainly unfortunate.  

My roommate purchased an HP Pavalion computer about a year ago.  She had a key top fall off of the J key in the first couple of months and called HP to get it fixed.  They sent a box to her, she sent it in and had it repaired and return in less than three days - pretty impressive I thought. 

She has also had problems with the touchpad screen scrolling feature which took several calls into 'Indian' tech support to get resolved, but it did get fixed.

It is surprising to me that a company can be so two faced as this - good in some instances and poor in others. This is what happens when companies grow too large - different portions of the corporate structure can be so darn different in handling issues. 

I hope it works out well for you.

Take Care.

Owen


----------



## ExcelChampion (Apr 19, 2007)

From my discussion with the customer service rep yesterday it sounds like my case kept getting referred to the same Senior Rep.  Finally, though, the guy that I spoke with yesterday told me he forwarded my case to a different Senior Rep, so we'll see what happens.

On the other hand, it's already past noon here in Detroit, MI and I still have yet to receive a phone call from HP.

*sigh*, pretty much at this point I am done.  I'll let my credit card company handle it.  It costs me nothing to have them investigate and the bottom line is that my computer will be returned and I will get my money back.  At that point I can wash my hands of the entire thing and go buy a Dell.

Actually, does anyone have a suggestion for a good laptop (besides HP)?  I want something small like 12".


----------



## Lewiy (Apr 19, 2007)

Can't give any first hand suggestions because, as I mentioned earlier, my laptop's also an HP and is a bit of of a beast (more of a multimedia machine with Pentium 4, 3 fans to keep it cool and it weighs a ton so not really what you're looking for at all!!!)

But I did find a few reviews here:
http://www.notebookreview.com/reviews/

My second choice would have been a Dell though, if that helps!


----------



## Greg Truby (Apr 19, 2007)

Most PC manufacturers offshore tech support to one degree or another.  You might find the following helpful, it was taken from this article in _Smart Computing_ magazine Feb 2007.

<table border="1" bordercolor="#C0C0C0"  bordercolordark="#FFFFFF" cellspacing="0">   <tr valign="top">     <th bgcolor="#C0C0C0" width="88" height="39" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1">*<nobr>Company</nobr>*</font></th>     <th bgcolor="#C0C0C0" width="63" height="39" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1">*<nobr>Overall Grade</nobr>*</font></th>     <th bgcolor="#C0C0C0" width="63" height="39" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1">*<nobr>Time On Hold</nobr>*</font></th>     <th bgcolor="#C0C0C0" width="63" height="39" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1">*<nobr>Total Time</nobr>*</font></th>     <th bgcolor="#C0C0C0" width="63" height="39" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1">*<nobr>Attitude</nobr>*</font></th>     <th bgcolor="#C0C0C0" width="87" height="39" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1">*<nobr>Knowledge</nobr>*</font></th>     <th bgcolor="#C0C0C0" width="63" height="39" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1">*<nobr>Command Of English</nobr>*</font></th>   </tr>   <tr valign="top">     <td bgcolor="#FFFF99" width="88" height="22" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1">*<nobr>Sony</nobr>*</font></td>     <td width="63" height="22" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1">*<nobr>A</nobr>*</font></td>     <td width="63" height="22" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1"><nobr>A+</nobr></font></td>     <td width="63" height="22" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1"><nobr>A</nobr></font></td>     <td width="63" height="22" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1"><nobr>A</nobr></font></td>     <td width="87" height="22" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1"><nobr>A</nobr></font></td>     <td width="63" height="22" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1"><nobr>A-</nobr></font></td>   </tr>   <tr valign="top">     <td bgcolor="#FFFF99" width="88" height="22" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1">*<nobr>Dell</nobr>*</font></td>     <td width="63" height="22" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1">*<nobr>A-</nobr>*</font></td>     <td width="63" height="22" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1"><nobr>C</nobr></font></td>     <td width="63" height="22" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1"><nobr>B</nobr></font></td>     <td width="63" height="22" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1"><nobr>A</nobr></font></td>     <td width="87" height="22" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1"><nobr>A</nobr></font></td>     <td width="63" height="22" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1"><nobr>B</nobr></font></td>   </tr>   <tr valign="top">     <td bgcolor="#FFFF99" width="88" height="39" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1">*<nobr>eMachines</nobr>*</font></td>     <td width="63" height="39" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1">*<nobr>A-</nobr>*</font></td>     <td width="63" height="39" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1"><nobr>B</nobr></font></td>     <td width="63" height="39" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1"><nobr>A</nobr></font></td>     <td width="63" height="39" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1"><nobr>A-</nobr></font></td>     <td width="87" height="39" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1"><nobr>A-</nobr></font></td>     <td width="63" height="39" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1"><nobr>A</nobr></font></td>   </tr>   <tr valign="top">     <td bgcolor="#FFFF99" width="88" height="22" align="center" valign="top"><font face="Monospace" size="1">*<nobr>Alienware</nobr>*</font></td>     <td width="63" height="22" align="center" valign="top"><font face="Monospace" size="1">*<nobr>B</nobr>*</font></td>     <td width="63" height="22" align="center" valign="top"><font face="Monospace" size="1"><nobr>A-</nobr></font></td>     <td width="63" height="22" align="center" valign="top"><font face="Monospace" size="1"><nobr>B</nobr></font></td>     <td width="63" height="22" align="center" valign="top"><font face="Monospace" size="1"><nobr>A</nobr></font></td>     <td width="87" height="22" align="center" valign="top"><font face="Monospace" size="1"><nobr>B-</nobr></font></td>     <td width="63" height="22" align="center" valign="top"><font face="Monospace" size="1"><nobr>B-</nobr></font></td>   </tr>   <tr valign="top">     <td bgcolor="#FFFF99" width="88" height="22" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1">*<nobr>Gateway</nobr>*</font></td>     <td width="63" height="22" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1">*<nobr>B-</nobr>*</font></td>     <td width="63" height="22" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1"><nobr>B+</nobr></font></td>     <td width="63" height="22" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1"><nobr>D</nobr></font></td>     <td width="63" height="22" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1"><nobr>A</nobr></font></td>     <td width="87" height="22" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1"><nobr>C</nobr></font></td>     <td width="63" height="22" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1"><nobr>A</nobr></font></td>   </tr>   <tr valign="top">     <td bgcolor="#FFFF99" width="88" height="39" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1">*<nobr>HP/Compaq</nobr>*</font></td>     <td width="63" height="39" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1">*<nobr>C+</nobr>*</font></td>     <td width="63" height="39" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1"><nobr>B</nobr></font></td>     <td width="63" height="39" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1"><nobr>C</nobr></font></td>     <td width="63" height="39" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1"><nobr>A-</nobr></font></td>     <td width="87" height="39" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1"><nobr>B-</nobr></font></td>     <td width="63" height="39" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1"><nobr>C</nobr></font></td>   </tr>   <tr valign="top">     <td bgcolor="#FFFF99" width="88" height="22" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1">*<nobr>Acer</nobr>*</font></td>     <td width="63" height="22" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1">*<nobr>F</nobr>*</font></td>     <td width="63" height="22" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1"><nobr>N/A</nobr></font></td>     <td width="63" height="22" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1"><nobr>N/A</nobr></font></td>     <td width="63" height="22" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1"><nobr>N/A</nobr></font></td>     <td width="87" height="22" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1"><nobr>N/A</nobr></font></td>     <td width="63" height="22" align="center" valign="bottom"><font face="Monospace" size="1"><nobr>N/A</nobr></font></td>   </tr></table>


----------



## Mark O'Brien (Apr 19, 2007)

> Actually, does anyone have a suggestion for a good laptop (besides HP)?  I want something small like 12".



I bought a Sony VGN-S360 about 2 years ago.  It has served me quite well.  I'm not sure that Sony still sells that model but whatever their equivalent is today may be worth looking at.

I have never had to call Sony about this laptop.  However, my Sony digital camera took a nosedive out of warranty and I can't get any third party to fix it.  Apparently only Sony or Sony authorized repair people have access to the repair manuals.  (and Sony will charge me the cost of a new camera just to inspect the broken camera)


----------



## Lewiy (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm pretty sure Sony products have a built in self destruct mechanism designed to kick in just as they go out of warranty.  I've had an MD player, an MP3 player and a DVD player all go this same way.  I decided in all cases to replace with new "other brand" products as I didn't think it would be worth trying to get them fixed.

Also, has anyone else noticed that Sony have this knack of being totally incompatible with anyone else.  For example, the mains jacks on their portable CD/MD players are those ones with the yellow tips which are completely different to the selection of standard jacks you get with multi-voltage power adapters (you actually have to buy the "Sony" set of plugs.  And as further evidence I give you BetaMax, MiniDisc and more recently BluRay.  It's like they want the whole world to be using Sony products, but the world always says b%&&$r off we've got our own version and it's better.  When will they learn?

I used to think highly of Sony but recently my loyalty has swayed, and from the sound of it, I'm glad I never tried to get my stuff fixed! (rant over)


----------



## ExcelChampion (Apr 20, 2007)

Not wanting to give up the battle just yet, I found a phone number to one of their corporate offices and talked to a guy there.  He gave me the same story, "A rep will call you within 48 hours...".  I asked him, "I have been told this at least a dozen times...what do I do if they do not call?"  He said to call him back directly!  Finally, a point of contact!!!!

He also told me that "Susan" talked to me yesterday.  I said, "Huh?!"  He said that in the notes it says that I was contacted and spoke to a bunch of times.  He even gave me exact times.  I began laughing hysterically.  He realized from my laughter that I indeed had not been contacted.

So, here I am...waiting ANOTHER 48 hours to go by.  He said that they will call because the request is coming from the President's office.  But we'll see...we will see.


----------



## ExcelChampion (Apr 25, 2007)

I received a call from Constance today, a case manager at HP.  She told me she was on vacation and that is why I haven't been contacted.  Can you believe that?!?!?!?!

Then she tells me that there's a good chance that HP won't replace the laptop because it is past the 21 days allotted to make returns!  I asked her how could they hold me responsible for going past the 21 days when they refused to make contact with me!  She rudely interupted and just told me, "Sir, don't get angry with me, I'm just trying to help."

I really HATE Hewlett Packard and the way they treat customers.


----------



## ExcelChampion (Apr 25, 2007)

I was contacted by a sales rep this afternoon about my case.  He told me to forget what this senior rep said because she's in tech support not sales and his word trumps hers.  He told me someone would call before I left work to order me a new laptop.

Low and behold, about 30 minutes later I received a phone call from a woman with, and I swear it, a voice of an angel.  With an angelic song she sang the words I've longed to hear on this long hard journey, "We will send you a new laptop right away."

I swear I had to hold back tears.

But, I'm not counting my eggs just yet.  When the computer is in my hands and working properly, then I will feel the sweet relief.

This is day 45 since my initial contact with HP.  Hopefully the end is just around the corner.

I'll keep ya'll posted.


----------



## iknowu99 (Apr 26, 2007)

http://consumerist.com/consumer/aol...-posted-reader-tries-to-cancel-aol-180392.php


----------



## Lewiy (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm impressed, only 45 days and the end is in sight!  If only all customer service departments were as efficient as HP(!)


----------



## ExcelChampion (May 7, 2007)

Got my new computer from HP today.  All I can say is, WOW!  They ugraded this thing to the max for my troubles.  I got about $600 in upgrades including a copy of Office 2007!  Went from an 80g HD to a 200g HD, 1g RAM to 2g RAM, 1.8gHz Processor to 2.0gHz Processor, a bunch of software, fingerprint reader, built-in webcam, plus more.

I expected a couple of upgrades but nothing like this.

What can I say...I guess everyone does have a price, because I think I'd buy from them again after seeing what they did for my troubles.


----------



## TinaP (May 9, 2007)

It's nice you finally got this resolved, but I still think heads should roll at HP for putting you through this in the first place.  Perhaps heads did roll?


----------



## ExcelChampion (May 9, 2007)

I doubt it.  If you do a Google on HP customer and technical service, you will find they have a long history of putting people through the ringer.  I've found that there are many many people that are told "Someone will contact you within 48 hours" but indeed are NEVER contacted.  And the reason they are never contacted is because the case will automatically close after 48 hours if the Reps can't get back to you in that time.

I'm sure JD Power and Associates, who awarded HP on their customer service looks at the time that a case is opened and then closed and says, "Wow!  HP resolves almost every case within a 48 hour period!"  but the reality is that even if no one contacts you, the case closes and HP looks like they're doing an outstanding job.


----------

